# Great Part Time Employees Source



## BoesTreeService (May 7, 2006)

If you are looking for great part time employees in the tree service, try contacting the local fire department. Most firemen work 24 hrs shifts and then are off for 48 hrs, so you can have them several days a week. They wont need a lot of benefits because they have a full time paycheck and they can work seasonally. 

You will get a hard worker who can run a saw, is not afraid of heights and has a knowledge of rope work too, usually with some mechanical abilities

Just an idea for you all


----------



## TomSawyer (Apr 23, 2008)

That's a darn good idea, I'm going to try that!

Thanks


----------



## Gologit (Apr 26, 2008)

This is a great idea...and it works. We have several who work for us on a casual basis and you couldn't ask for better people. They don't usually have the skill sets for falling or operating some of the machinery but they're great on a water truck or working on the landing. Almost without exception they're very safety oriented and mature. A couple of them have been working with us for ten years and they've graduated into running processors and hot-saws...whatever we need them to do. They're perfectly happy helping us out in our busy times and we're glad to have them.
Plus...a couple of them are First Aid instructors and we've done re-certs right there on the landing.


----------



## appalachianarbo (May 8, 2008)

> They don't usually have the skill sets for falling or operating some of the machinery


Hmmmm......My brother (and sister) firefighters are some of the most skilled people I have seen, in all sorts of industries. You're right about the hard work though. Almost all of us have part time jobs.



> They wont need a lot of benefits



Firefighters (or anyone working in a dangerous job that is not their primary source of income) need to be careful with what they do in their off time. An injury that occurs while off duty can end their career and get their benefits terminated. Unless the benefits and insurance coverage at a part time job are the same or better than at the FD, you're taking a giant risk every day you do tree work (or work in another dangerous industry) part time. 

That being said, when I'm on a tree job, the guys that help me (all firefighters) know that if I get hurt, their orders are to put me in my uniform, drive me to the station, and toss me under the truck. That way, my injury is covered! :hmm3grin2orange:

By the way, do you normally give part timers benefits?


----------

